# Halloween Prize Packs Giveaway!



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

New prizes added often starting now through October 7th! Several ways to enter. Check it out if you want some free Halloween stuff!

http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2012/09/something-wicked-this-way-comes-and.html


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks good! I left a comment on your blog.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Just added a new prize to the packs! Enter now and often!


----------



## DrSatan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah ha, I entered


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for that! There will be more prizes added and more ways to enter as we get closer to Halloween so check often!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are the prizes thus far.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

New prizes just added to giveaway!







Enter often!


----------



## Adam Calhoun (Sep 9, 2012)

I dont mind winning. "Entered"


----------

